# if you could bring back a former villager, who would it be?



## epona (May 9, 2014)

if you could choose to resurrect one of the discontinued villagers from any of the other animal crossing titles, who would u bring back

dobie for SURE


----------



## Boidoh (May 9, 2014)

Nosegay.


----------



## f11 (May 9, 2014)

Sprocket


----------



## Puffy (May 10, 2014)

Hambo!


----------



## uriri (May 10, 2014)

Peanut

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i'm not sure if shes discontinued or not. I just can't find her in any dream towns I visited


----------



## kaworu (May 10, 2014)

Stella! 100% she was so beautiful and one of my favourites a long time ago.

I wonder why they removed her...


----------



## Sepherana (May 10, 2014)

Cleo, I thought she was cute.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 10, 2014)

Twirp! And Ozzie. I haven't seen him around. Also, why haven't we had Meow and Bow? Those guys are just too cool looking to have in just one title!


----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2014)

Woolio.


----------



## Murin (May 10, 2014)

Chico the mouse. He was one of my first villagers in my GC town & my BFF, I would love to have him for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Murmur (May 10, 2014)

Bow and Meow, man, they were so cool


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2014)

Carrie, Marcy, Dobie and Nosegay


----------



## Emily (May 11, 2014)

Bea bc she was the cutest


----------



## Big Forum User (May 11, 2014)

Dobie, I agree.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Stella was a cutie, they shouldn't have gotten rid of her. And you've gotta love anyone named Nosegay <3


----------



## Leopardfire (May 12, 2014)

Julia, Stella, and Woolio. They're all amazingly adorable imo, especially Julia. I never played any of the older games though, so I've never seen them in-game. :c


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2014)

WOOLIO!


----------



## LittlePharaoh (May 13, 2014)

Sven. I still remember when he painted my roof pink [without my permission] not even an entire day after the paint color I had wanted had finally come in... Ah, memories.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2014)

I know you said only one, but I like to bend the rules so my list of 10 retired villagers I want to see again.

_1.MEOW
2.BOW
3.Nindori
4.Ketchup
5.Flash
6.Pierre
7.Zoe
8.Pironkon  
9.Stella
10.Petunia
_


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

Just came across a picture of Sunny the Frog. CUTEST FREAKING VILLAGER I HAVE EVER SEEN OMG. I don't even like frogs and I'm just in total awe of how adorable she is. 

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sunny


----------



## effluo (May 13, 2014)

Julia and Pierre.. Lots of others too.  
So many good villagers were left out -__-


----------



## blackroserandom (May 13, 2014)

Chuck, the cow villager. I remember just loving his house when I was a kid. It would be epic to see him again.


----------



## Swizzle (May 14, 2014)

Huck, Aziz, Iggy, Paolo, Tybalt, and Hornsby were all animals I had in my Gamecube version who I remember liking a lot. It's a shame they didn't make a return appearance (yet). : ( Huck especially, he was like my BFF...


----------



## krielle (May 14, 2014)

Meow needs to come back, honestly.


----------



## Stalfos (May 14, 2014)

Sue E.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 15, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> Sven. I still remember when he painted my roof pink [without my permission] not even an entire day after the paint color I had wanted had finally come in... Ah, memories.



Sveeeeen! He was in my town too! He'd be on my dreamie list were in NL. (Twirp too, really.)

 I completely forgot about the random roof painting mechanic! That happened to me like once. I can't remember who did it, but they painted it seafoam and they had the jock personality.

The fact that it wasn't black anymore really rustled my jimmies. It took weeks for it to show up again.


----------



## Prisma (May 15, 2014)

Tarou


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

uriri said:


> Peanut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i'm not sure if shes discontinued or not. I just can't find her in any dream towns I visited


Not sure if you've been told, but Peanut is in New Leaf.  She's in my town too. 

I want them to bring back Stella!!!


----------



## Laurina (May 15, 2014)

Dobie was one my favorites! I also really adored Ellie, she was a normal elephant and was one of my starters in Population Growing. She lived right next to me c:


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Dobie was one my favorites! I also really adored Ellie, she was a normal elephant and was one of my starters in Population Growing. She lived right next to me c:



Man, I really miss Dobie.


----------



## Rodeo (May 15, 2014)

Flash, Stella, Tybalt, and Woolio. They all seem so awesome.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 15, 2014)

Meow and Bow, definitely.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH OR PENNY


----------



## macuppie (May 15, 2014)

I really liked Ellie and Cupcake


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 15, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Meow and Bow, definitely.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH OR PENNY



If they re add Penny, they'll also need to add a quarantine zone PWP aswell.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 16, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> If they re add Penny, they'll also need to add a quarantine zone PWP aswell.


Truth. But it should only be available when Penny moves in.


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

Marcy, Lulu, and Iggy


----------



## spacedog (May 18, 2014)

ellie definitely, totallyy not because we share the same name... xD


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

Meow or Dobie. I personally think the both of them have awesome designs.


----------



## epona (May 18, 2014)

uriri said:


> Peanut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i'm not sure if shes discontinued or not. I just can't find her in any dream towns I visited



peanut is still around, don't worry!!!!

yeah, i'd love to bring back meow, tarou and nosegay too


----------



## Boccages (May 19, 2014)

Olive


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

I miss Penny!


----------



## Nanami (May 25, 2014)

stella. if she was in new leaf, she would become on of my dreamies. also meow and bow. they were qties. ;w;


----------



## Mercedes (May 25, 2014)

Pierce


----------



## RhinoK (May 25, 2014)

Nanami said:


> stella. if she was in new leaf, she would become on of my dreamies. also meow and bow. they were qties. ;w;



Stella started my love for the sheep! *o* 
I also want Iggy and Huggy back </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rodeo said:


> Flash, Stella, Tybalt, and Woolio. They all seem so awesome.



Tybalt looks very similar to Leonardo ^ I had Tybalt for some while in GC too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Birdinator said:


> Marcy, Lulu, and *Iggy*



please

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow@ The amount of people who love Stella...


----------



## ForestRabbit (May 25, 2014)

Walker.  He's looks like a 30s cartoon animal-- very adorable.


----------



## RhinoK (May 25, 2014)

epona said:


> *if you could choose to resurrect one of the discontinued villagers from any of the other animal crossing titles, who would u bring back*



I don't mean to sound rude to anyone but why are ya'll saying villagers like Pierce and Walker
they aren't a 'former' villager, or 'discontinued'


----------



## rariorana (May 27, 2014)

Twirp, he's my bro in Population Growing!


----------



## Balverine (May 27, 2014)

Sven or Dobie =3=


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

spacedog said:


> ellie definitely, totallyy not because we share the same name... xD



You mean she's not in the game anymore... Nooooooo. I liked her cause we are name buddies to


----------



## sunkyung (May 28, 2014)

Quetzal! I had him in the Gamecube version. Him and Kiki were my favorite villagers! I had them for so long...I think they might still be there.  I also like Ketchup but she was never in the US games I don't think.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 28, 2014)

Curly. Is stupid if you see how I choose that pig over Zell, but Curly really have a much more special bonding with me. I used to be sad when I lost Zell but now, I have Graham and he is mine <3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 28, 2014)

Iggy.


----------



## Hound00med (May 28, 2014)

If I could only bring back one.. It'd absolutely be Hornsby.. I love him to bits, and I'd love to see what he looks like with the smoother graphics of New Leaf/the next game

If I could bring back more.. I'd bring in Spike, Petunia, June, Ellie and Woolio <3


----------



## Furry (May 28, 2014)

Gen and Woolio are freaking awesome. To bad that were only in the first game *sigh*
I also want the original Hazel back. She was like one of my bffs back in 2004. I also really like ****, he was adorbs.


----------



## nammie (May 28, 2014)

KETCHUP god she was so cute. Meow's pretty cute too hehe


----------



## Renivere (May 28, 2014)

Bunnie :c


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 28, 2014)

Lolly.  She sneaked out on me one day. She was too adorable. I've got a second copy of the game now and am going to get her on my second town, but I still miss her.


----------



## Player1won (May 29, 2014)

Murphy!


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 30, 2014)

uriri said:


> Peanut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i'm not sure if shes discontinued or not. I just can't find her in any dream towns I visited



If no one replied to this yet, Peanut is in New Leaf. She's been in every single game so far, actually.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll would like to bring back Apple. She was the first villager that moved out to another player's town. New leaf is my first game and I just started to play on that time, I didn't know that we can get villager's picture. I kinda regret that let her go without getting any picture from her, she is a cute little hamster :]


----------



## ultraazure (Jun 2, 2014)

Aisle without a doubt


----------



## West8991 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have Peanut in my town!


----------

